# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Europe win back the Ryder Cup

## alan45

What a fantastic climax to the 2010 Ryder Cup. It was nip and tuck the whole way on Monday as Europe won by a single point thanks to USPGA winner Graeme Mc Dowell (actually pronounced McDOLE). Well done to him and all the European team.

----------

